# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Χρήση επιπλέον συλλεκτών σε ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα, έχω δύο καθρέπτες(συλλέκτες ) ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα και σκέφτομαι να τους προσθέσω σε ήδη πλήρη εγκατεστημένο ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα για να αυξήσω την απόδοσή του ειδικά τον χειμώνα , σημειώνεται ότι και το καλοκαίρι κάνω χρήση του ζεστού νερού στο πλυντήριο ρούχων. Θα ήθελα να ακούσω κάποιες απόψεις - παραινέσεις...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Θελει πολύ προσοχή αυτη η κατασκευή διότι θα αναπτύσονται "κάποιες μέρες" υπερβολικες θερμοκρασίες στο μπόιλερ.
Αν μπορείς να τα ελέγχεις αυτά.
Θα πρότεινα να το αποφύγεις πάντως

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Θα το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο 4 με 5 μήνες τον χειμώνα που δενθα έχει αρκετή ηλιοφάνεια, στην καλοκαιρία θα τους σκεπάζω 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb73 (05-09-21)

----------


## NEOMELOS

Ερώτηση.
Θα αναπτύσσονται υπερβολικές θερμοκρασίες *ή* θα αναπτύσσεται *ταχύτερα* η θερμοκρασία;
Ένα κύκλωμα ηλιακού, που δεν έχει κατανάλωση συνεχίζει και ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία; Και μέχρι ποιο βαθμό;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Θα το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο 4 με 5 μήνες τον χειμώνα που δενθα έχει αρκετή ηλιοφάνεια, στην καλοκαιρία θα τους σκεπάζω


Τότε αντί για υδραυλικό βρες κανέναν παντζουρά με αυτόματες πατέντες
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg27xV-2IRE
Αυτό που θέλεις γίνεται με φωτοβολταικά , που μου άφησε καλές εμπειρίες για χειμώνα σε δύσκολες συνθήκες (συννεφιές κτλ ) , αλλά αν και ανορθόδοξος τρόπος έναντι του κλασσικού τρόπου , αξίζει . Το μόνο κακό που έχει είναι ότι σχετικά δεν έχει άμεση απόκριση σε ζεστό νερό π.χ. για την μόλις επόμενη μέρα .
https://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/show...l=1#post609663 κάνει "θαύματα" με περίπου 7 πάνελ Χ 80W (για τις πιο δύσκολες συνθήκες χειμώνα)



> Θα αναπτύσσονται υπερβολικές θερμοκρασίες *ή* θα αναπτύσσεται *ταχύτερα η θερμοκρασία;
> Ένα κύκλωμα ηλιακού, που δεν έχει κατανάλωση συνεχίζει και ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία; Και μέχρι ποιο βαθμό;*


Στον δικό μου ηλιακό (μονός καθρέφτης αλλά καλή απόδοση) όταν δεν το χρησιμοποιούσα συχνά και όσο έπρεπε το νερό για να ξεθυμαίνει το καλοκαίρι μου "σκάει" την βαλβίδα ασφαλείας/ εκτόνωσης , και σιγά σιγά εξαφανίζονται εξατμίζονται τα υγρά του κλειστού κυκλώματος σε σημείο να μην έχει σχεδόν καθόλου υγρά στο κλειστό κύκλωμα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ερώτηση.
> Θα αναπτύσσονται υπερβολικές θερμοκρασίες *ή* θα αναπτύσσεται *ταχύτερα* η θερμοκρασία;
> Ένα κύκλωμα ηλιακού, που δεν έχει κατανάλωση συνεχίζει και ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία; Και μέχρι ποιο βαθμό;


Με τρεις μέρες χωρίς κατανάλωση ,με ένα μόνο συλλέκτη εκτεθειμένο έφτασε 75°.
Υψηλή θερμοκρασία ... Φαντάσου με άλλα τρία πάνελ που θα έφτανε.

----------

mikemtb73 (05-09-21)

----------


## xsterg

εμενα τρεις ημερες χωρις καταναλωση φτανει 108 βαθμους κελσιου. με καταναλωση λογικη το καλοκαιρι εχω ανετα 80-90 βαθμους. 150 λιτρα με ενα συλλεκτη.

----------

vasilllis (11-09-21)

----------


## NEOMELOS

Ερωτήσεων συνέχεια. (τώρα που σας βρήκα :Biggrin: )
Εάν το πάνελ με τους 75° ή τους 108 βαθμούς είχε τη μισή επιφάνεια θα είχε τη μισή θερμοκρασία;
Αλλιώς.
Έχουμε δύο πάνελ, το πρώτο 1m2 το δεύτερο  0,5 m2 και τα δύο *δεν είναι συνδεδεμένα* σε μπόϊλερ, βρίσκονται στην ίδια ταράτσα με την ίδια γωνία.
Μετά την έκθεσή τους στον ήλιο το πρώτο, το μεγάλο, θα έχει διπλάσια ή έστω αισθητά μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία από το άλλο;

----------


## xsterg

δεν παει αναλογικα η αυξηση η η μειωση της θερμοκρασιας. πανω απο καποιο οριο οσους συλλεκτες και να προσθεσεις θα εχεις την ιδια θερμοκρασια γιατι το συστημα εχει φτασει σε κορεσμο.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Δηλαδή ο νηματοθέτης ο φίλος Παναγιώτης από την όμορφη Μυτιλήνη, (μόνο για φαντάρους δεν κάνει), πρέπει το καλοκαίρι να σκεπάζει κάποια πάνελ ή όχι;
Σύμφωνα με αυτά που λες είτε 1 είτε 3, δεν χρειάζεται να τα καλύπτει, γιατί έχουν κάποιο βαθμό "κορεσμού" που προβλέπεται και από τον κατασκευαστή και πάνω από τον οποίο εκτονώνεται το σύστημα.

----------


## Αεναος

Λόγω του τρόπου λειτουργίας του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα δεν πιστεύω ότι με τα δυο έξτρα πάνελ θα δει τεράστια διαφορά, οπότε είναι πιθανό να χρειαστεί να τοποθετηθεί κυκλοφορητης για να αυξήσει την απόδοση του συστήματος.
Επίσης θα πρέπει κατά την έναρξη της χειμερινής περιόδου να πρέπει να ελέγξει και να συμπληρώσει υγρά στο κλειστό κύκλωμα του ηλιακού.

----------


## vasilllis

> Δηλαδή ο νηματοθέτης ο φίλος Παναγιώτης από την όμορφη Μυτιλήνη, (μόνο για φαντάρους δεν κάνει), πρέπει το καλοκαίρι να σκεπάζει κάποια πάνελ ή όχι;
> Σύμφωνα με αυτά που λες είτε 1 είτε 3, δεν χρειάζεται να τα καλύπτει, γιατί έχουν κάποιο βαθμό "κορεσμού" που προβλέπεται και από τον κατασκευαστή και πάνω από τον οποίο εκτονώνεται το σύστημα.



Θεωρεις 100° φυσιολογική θερμοκρασία;
Υπερβολική είναι αυτή η θερμοκρασία,καταστρέφεται η μόνωση,οι σωληνωσεις,και το μποιλερ.




> Λόγω του τρόπου λειτουργίας του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα δεν πιστεύω ότι με τα δυο έξτρα πάνελ θα δει τεράστια διαφορά, οπότε είναι πιθανό να χρειαστεί να τοποθετηθεί κυκλοφορητης για να αυξήσει την απόδοση του συστήματος.
> Επίσης θα πρέπει κατά την έναρξη της χειμερινής περιόδου να πρέπει να ελέγξει και να συμπληρώσει υγρά στο κλειστό κύκλωμα του ηλιακού.


Δεν θα βλέπει +20 βαθμούς επιπλέον;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν θα βλέπει +20 βαθμούς επιπλέον;


Ο Αέναος θέλει να πει (με του τρόπου λειτουργίας , άσχετα της θεωρητικά διπλάσιας επιφάνειας συλλεκτών) το κλειστό κύκλωμα όσο θερμαίνεται ως κλειστό κύκλωμα (και της γνωστής φάσης όπου τα ζεστά νερά τείνουν να δίνουν φυσική ροή του νερού προς τα άνω , και του κρύου καθοδική φυσική ροή στον συλλέκτη από την επιστροφή του συλλέκτη του κλειστού κυκλώματος ) , και όταν λέει "κορεσμός " εννοεί σε κάποια φάση τα "κρύα νερά " της επιστροφής θα είναι τόσο οριακά ζεστά που θα παύει ή θα παρεμποδίζεται κατά πολύ η φυσική ροή .

Θα διαφωνήσω σε ένα μόνο πράγμα , στην ταχύτητα απόκρισης αμεσότητας θέρμανσης νερού μετά από άδειασμα του μπόιλερ για την επόμενη κιόλας μέρα . Αλλά και σε καλύτερη απόδοση σε δύσκολες συνθήκες χειμώνα με συννεφιές .
Καραδοκούν όμως και τα μειονεκτήματα , ότι με περισσότερη επιφάνεια συλλέκτη δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις , όπως δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις και την σταθερή ανάγκη του χρήστη να αδειάζει εύλογα και καίρια το μπόιλερ να ξεθυμαίνει.
Ένας αυτοματισμός με σκίαστρο όταν πρέπει είναι το ιδανικότερο.

----------


## Αεναος

Η απόσταση των επιπλέον συλλέκτων απο το μποιλερ, καθως και η διασταύρωση με τους βασικούς συλλέκτες, μπορεί να μη σου απόδωσει  τα αναμενόμενα, η και να μειώσει την απόδοση σε ποιο κρυες μερες.
Μια δοκιμή θα σε πείσει!

----------

vasilllis (19-09-21)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τους συλλέκτες θα τους στοίχισω δίπλα στον μανισιο , πως γίνεται να πέσει η απόδοση ; Περισσότερη επιφάνεια,  καλύτερη απόδοση , μήπως εννοείς επειδή το  εξωτερικό κύκλωμα θα γυρίζει περισσότερα νερά αντί για πχ 10 λίτρα θα γυρίζει 21 και δεν θα έχουμε σωστη φυσική ροή; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Τους συλλέκτες θα τους στοίχισω δίπλα στον μανισιο , πως γίνεται να πέσει η απόδοση ; Περισσότερη επιφάνεια,  καλύτερη απόδοση , μήπως εννοείς επειδή το  εξωτερικό κύκλωμα θα γυρίζει περισσότερα νερά αντί για πχ 10 λίτρα θα γυρίζει 21 και δεν θα έχουμε σωστη φυσική ροή; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αυτό εννοεί.Απλά αντί να έχεις την διπλασια απόδοση που υπολογιζεις θα έχεις πολύ λιγότερη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν θέλεις να αυξήσεις την απόδοση θα πάρουμε το παράδειγμα ανακλαστήρων 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5O_2EebSw4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv6v6Odmmtk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2whfOMDo7ck
και 30 εκατοστά π.χ. ανοξείδωτη λαμαρίνα στην περιφέρεια του συλλέκτη από όλες τις πλευρές υπό γωνία .
Στο άλλο βίντεο με τα αυτόματα παντζούρια απλά προστατεύει από υπερθέρμανση . Ενώ οι ανακλαστήρες με σχεδόν μηδενικό κόστος κάνουν ότι κάνουν και οι παραπάνω συλλέκτες (που θέλεις να προσθέσεις) .
Σε ένα απλό κλειστό δοχείο με τζάμι η θερμοκρασία φτάνει στους 90C , με ανακλαστήρες μπορούν να φτάσουν και 150C . Αυτό αυστηρά για χειμώνα με λίγη ηλιοφάνεια και να μπορείς να τα ελέγξεις .

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ωραίο αυτό με τα καθρεφτακια

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSjefWkZAzI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW1XAxbjgNo
Στο 1ο βίντεο υποτίθεται για χρήση ζεστού αέρα 
Στο δεύτερο βίντεο υποτίθεται να φωτίσεις περισσότερο τα σκοτεινά δώματα που βρίσκονται αντίθετα του ήλιου στο σπίτι, αλλά και θέρμανση αέρα όσο και αν αυτή βοηθάει σχετικά λίγο
Το ωραίο είναι ότι δεν έχουμε "παραφλού" , σωλήνες μεταφοράς , και βρίζουμε τον χειμώνα που βγάζει ο ηλιακός παγάκια .

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ε ,τούτα τα βιντεάκια Πέτρο μεγάλες παπατζες δεν είναι ; Ειδικά το δεύτερο που προσπαθεί να πυρπολήσει το σπίτι του ως νέος Αρχιμήδης που έκαιγε τα πλοία των ρωμαιων

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λες?
http://www.eusolaris.eu/technology/central-receiver
Σημείωση το παραπάνω δεν ζεσταίνει νερό αλλά λιώνει αλάτι
και ένα δείγμα τι θερμοκρασίες συγκεντρώνει το αλάτι
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3NSk330yBo

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ωραίος ο πύργος με τα πολλά παιδιά του , τους καθρέπτες . Το αλάτι λιώνει στους 800+ και βράζει πάνω από 1400 κελσίου, δεν το έχει τίποτα να λιώσει με αγωγή τις μπίλιες μολύβδου που λιώνουν μόλις στους  320 βαθμούς , ωραίες ιδέες δινεις για κατασκευές πάντως σε μια τόσο ηλιόλουστη χώρα που ζουμε

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Παναγιώτη τους επιπλέον καθρέφτες καλύτερα να προσθέσεις επιπλέον κατάλληλα μπόιλερ και να δουλέψουν ανεξάρτητα .
Μην νομίζεις ότι είναι καλύτερα στο ίδιο μπόιλερ περισσότερη επιφάνεια καθρέφτη.
Σήμερα στον δικό μου ηλιακό (160 λίτρα) να σκεφτείς επειδή τις τελευταίες μέρες τον επισκεύασα, και πάσχει έντονα από υπερθέρμανση (δεν χρησιμοποιούμε πολύ συχνά το ζεστό νερό σε αρκετές ποσότητες ) . 
Και για να τον ξεθυμάνω άφησα την βρύση ανοικτή (στο καυτό) στην κυριολεξία περισσότερο από 15 λεπτά και δεν μπορούσε να ξεθυμάνει με τίποτα , πρέπει που λέει ο λόγος να πέταξα ένα βαρέλι καυτό νερό από φόβους να μην ξανακάψει φλάντζα στο σημείο της αντίστασης , και αυτήν την επισκευή έκανα τελευταία .

Μιλάμε τόσο καυτό νερό που πνιγόσουν στον χώρο από τους ατμούς .
Παρόμοιες καταστάσεις σχεδόν είχα και στον χειμώνα (ναι μεν κρύος καιρός , αλλά με καθαρό ουρανό και φουλ ηλιοφάνεια) εκεί απλά έχεις καυτό νερό στα όρια του νορμάλ .
Σε ακόμη πιο δύσκολες συνθήκες (κρύο με συννεφιές ) δεν έχεις παρά χλιαρό νερό έως ανύπαρκτο.

Για να φτιάξει κάποιος την "Porsche" περί ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα θα πρέπει να έχει ταυτόχρονα προστασία υπερθέμανσης (για καλοκαίρι ) και ενίσχυση απόδοσης (για πολύ δύσκολο χειμώνα με συννεφιές / το ενδιάμεσο χειμώνα με ηλιοφάνεια δεν ενοχλεί ).

Προς το παρόν για το πρόβλημα μου θα σκεπάσω τα 2/3 του καθρέφτη για νορμάλ απόδοση (μην καεί καμιά φλάντζα πάλι ) και στον βαρύ χειμώνα θα ξεσκεπάζω όλο τον καθρέφτη .
Αν θελήσω να έχω στις πιο δύσκολες συνθήκες χειμώνα το + κάτι παραπάνω από τους άλλους ηλιακούς μπορούν να μπουν περιφερειακοί ανακλαστήρες , αλλά θα είναι οπωσδήποτε απαραίτητο να μπουν περσίδες προστασίας υπερθέρμανσης αυτόματες (στο βίντεο με τα ανοιγοκλεινόμενα παντζούρια είναι εργοστασιακή κατασκευή και όχι ερασιτεχνική)
Οι περσίδες είναι πιο εύκολες για κατασκευή από ερασιτέχνες (σε σύγκριση με ρολό και παντζούρια ) αρκεί να δεις πως φτιάχνουν τα "καλάθια" ανατροπής αβγών για κλωσσομηχανές . Με μεράκι (αν το έχεις και σε θέλει ) φτιάχνεις την Porsche και βασιλέα των ηλιακών θερμοσίφωνων.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXtXfD-q_YE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yncZ5IG9Iks

----------


## Αεναος

βαζεις περσίδες και αντι για δοχείο διαστολής βαζεις ενα έμβολο για να τις ανοιγοκλείνει με τη διαστολή συστολη  :Idea:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> βαζεις περσίδες και αντι για δοχείο διαστολής βαζεις ενα έμβολο για να τις ανοιγοκλείνει με τη διαστολή συστολη


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDnLbjd429M
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT4tkbM38Fg
Όσο πιο μακριά η βέργα αλουμινίου τόσο μεγαλύτερη διαστολή. Άγνωστο αν με προσθήκη παραβολικού κάτοπτρου μόνο για την θέρμανση της βέργας αλουμινίου να μπορεί να στρέψει όλες τις περσίδες μόνο του. Λογικά η βέργα αλουμινίου πρέπει να έχει τεράστια δύναμη ώθησης .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_EegHDjUog
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXXOwfZA2Rk
Αν το βάλεις και αυτό , τότε έχουμε την Ferrari των ηλιακών θερμοσίφωνων (οι υπόλοιποι ηλιακοί θα πρέπει να υποβιβαστούν σε μαλκότσια)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ωραία ιδέα η διαστολή της Βέργας , αλλά πως θα πιάσεις την θερμοκρασία της γυμνής φλόγας βουτανίου ; Με ήλιο και καθρέφτες ούτε 120 βαθμούς δεν πιάνει , ίσως αν τυλίξουμε μια αντίσταση σύρματος χρωμονικελινης  στο μήκος της Βέργας και με μια μπαταρία ίσως καταφέρουμε την διαστολή.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ε δεν αποκαλύπτουμε όλα τα μυστικά με μιας . (να μην μου κλέψουν την πατέντα)  :Lol: και να έχω τον τελευταίο λόγο εγώ.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNvMfuOvHwg
Η φουλ θερμοκρασία είναι άσχετη , και ο λόγος του καμινέτου είναι για να παρουσιάσουν το πείραμα σύντομα έτσι ώστε οι θεατές να μην βγάλουν μούσια περιμένοντας .
Το αλουμίνιο λειτουργεί ως ψύκτρα και ο μέσος όρος της θερμοκρασίας σε όλο το μήκος βέργας είναι πολύ χαμηλότερος .
Θυμίζω γνωστές φωτογραφίες σιδηροδρομικών γραμμών που στραβώνουν οι ράγες  με φυσική θερμοκρασία ας πούμε 50C, απλά αυτό δεν γίνεται με ταχύτητα στον χρόνο.
Η διάμετρος της βέργας το πάχος , και που θα τοποθετηθεί η βέργα σε φυσική θερμοκρασία ? (ανοικτού χώρου?) ή σε τεχνητή όπως στο τελευταίο βίντεο στο #25 που με κατάλληλη μόνωση (αντί pvc σωλήνα αλλά μεταλλική με μόνωση) και ανθεκτικό γυαλί μπορεί να φτάσει σε πολύ μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες.
Αν δεν πειραματιστείς δεν προσεγγίζεις τι μπορεί να φέρει.

----------


## Αεναος

και με διμεταλικο μπορεί να γινει λογικα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πειράζει να δώσουμε κάπου 20 ευρώ για ένα εξάρτημα που δεν θέλει ηλεκτρισμό , αλλά ούτε πλακέτες και μοτόρια του κερατά .
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3239...b58ba72e53233a

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nseYXtnp8DA
Μου το χαλάει ότι είναι για θερμοκρασίες θερμοκηπίου.
Και από όσο διαβάζω έχει δύναμη 7 κιλά , είναι υπεραρκετά για να μετακινεί περσίδες .

Υπάρχει όμως ένα θέμα (να τα λέμε και αυτά) 
Τι θα γίνει αν ξεπεράσει όριο υπερθέρμανσης ο ηλιακός (βάση του σε ποιες οριακές θερμοκρασίες το έχουμε ρυθμίσει να κλείνουν οι περσίδες ) , αλλά τυγχάνει ο χρήστης να αδειάσει καταμεσήμερο όλο το μπόιλερ . 
Οι περσίδες θα παραμένουν κλειστές , και θα ανοίξουν μόνο την επομένη το πρωί.
Μήπως θα πρέπει να επηρεάζεται μόνο από την εσωτερική θερμοκρασία του καθρέπτη και όχι από εξωτερικές διάφορες θερμοκρασίες .

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Νομίζω ότι το ζητούμενο δεν είναι οι περσίδες ή πως θα ανοιγοκλείνουν , αλλά αύξηση της απόδοσης της ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας στο σύστημα μας , από άνοιξη μέχρι ζεστές μέρες φθινοπώρου θα ανεβαίνω στην ταράτσα θα ρίχνω ένα ύφασμα θα σκεπάζω, και όλα καλά. Χειμώνα με κάτω από 10 βαθμούς δεν γίνεται να γίνει υπερθέρμανση του ηλιακού.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άμα έρθω στην Μυτιλήνη χειμώνα με 4 λαμαρίνες 30 εκατοστών (ύψους όχι πλάτους) τοποθετημένες στην περιφέρεια του καθρέπτη , θα βλέπεις ατμούς και στα σιφώνια.
Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβες είναι ότι τεχνητά θα υπερβείς την απόδοση για χειμώνα , κάτι που οι άλλοι ηλιακοί δεν το έχουν. Η ανάγκη περσίδων είναι για αυτόν τον λόγο.
Οι κατασκευαστές μετριάζουν τις αποδόσεις και με βάση τι θα αντιμετωπίσουν οι ηλιακοί το καλοκαίρι (για να καλύπτουν εγγύηση), όχι ότι δεν μπορούν να φτιάξουν ηλιακό που να αποδίδει πολύ καλύτερα και τον χειμώνα (π.χ. σωλήνες κενού ή μεγαλύτερο καθρέφτη συγκριτικά με την χωρητικότητα του μπόιλερ) αλλά και σε αυτούς με σωλήνες κενού έχουν τα δικά τους "φρένα" για την υπερθέρμανση (μέσα στον πυρήνα του σωλήνα κενού έχουν ειδικό υγρό που μετά από μια συγκεκριμένη θερμοκρασία λειτουργεί σαν κόφτης).
Κάνε ένα πείραμα με τίποτα παραβολικά έστω πρόχειρα , και θα δεις την διαφορά . Στα "παραβολικά" είμαι από παλιά εξπέρ και γνωρίζω τις δυνατότητες τους ακόμη και σε συνθήκες χειμώνα με συννεφιές (ε δεν μιλάμε και για συννεφιά πίσσα και μαύρο σκοτάδι).

----------


## Αεναος

> Υπάρχει όμως ένα θέμα (να τα λέμε και αυτά) 
> Τι θα γίνει αν ξεπεράσει όριο υπερθέρμανσης ο ηλιακός (βάση του σε ποιες οριακές θερμοκρασίες το έχουμε ρυθμίσει να κλείνουν οι περσίδες ) , αλλά τυγχάνει ο χρήστης να αδειάσει καταμεσήμερο όλο το μπόιλερ . 
> Οι περσίδες θα παραμένουν κλειστές , και θα ανοίξουν μόνο την επομένη το πρωί.
> Μήπως θα πρέπει να επηρεάζεται μόνο από την εσωτερική θερμοκρασία του καθρέπτη και όχι από εξωτερικές διάφορες θερμοκρασίες .


Γιαυτο σου λεω αντι για δοχείο διαστολής βαλε ενα εμβολο για να ανοιγοκλείνει τις περσίδες.
Γιατι εχει να κανει αποκλειστικά με την θερμοκρασία του υγρού και τη. πιεση που αναπτύσσεται βάση αυτής. και με ενα επανεντατικο ελατήριο για να ξαναανοιγει τις περσιδες οταν πεσει η θερμοκρασία και η πιεση.Επειδη δεν υπάρχουν προδιαγραφές για κατι τετοιο δοκιμαζεις και βλεπεις.

----------

mikemtb73 (29-09-21)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Γιαυτο σου λεω αντι για δοχείο διαστολής βαλε ενα εμβολο για να ανοιγοκλείνει τις περσίδες.


Μιλάς για το ίδιο έμβολο (θερμοκηπίου?) ή αναφέρεσαι σε άλλου είδους έμβολο.
Και στο παρακάτω βίντεο δείχνει πως κάποιοι κατασκευαστές ενδιαφέρονται για τις παραμικρές λεπτομέρειες .
Στο 07:40 λεπτό μου κλέψανε την πατέντα (ανακλαστήρας από το "τίποτα" αντί απλά να αφήσουν το μπόιλερ κυλινδρικό) μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια με τεράστια σημασία.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6YSZJT-NNA
Ας είναι , μου κλέψανε το 1/4 της πατέντας (ενώ εγώ μιλάω και για τις 4 πλευρές του καθρέφτη) για να έχουμε το αποτέλεσμα που δείχνει στο 10:15 έως 10:20.

Αισθητικά μπορεί να χτυπάει στην εμφάνιση ή χωροταξικά , δεν έχει σημασία , το τούρμπο αποτέλεσμα να μετράει. Μια παλιολαμαρίνα κρίμα να αγνοείται , που αυτή στα χρόνια της ζωής του ηλιακού έχει να προσφέρει πολλά από το τίποτα .
Σχετικά με περσίδες θα προσπαθήσω για χόμπυ να κάνω μια μικρογραφία 50Χ50cm  για να δω αν δουλεύει σχετικά καλά . Τα υλικά πρέπει να βρω και βλέπουμε

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλά δεν παίζεσαι , μέχρι κινέζικα βιντεάκια , νομίζω ότι το έξτρα κάτοπτρο είναι πολύ σούπερ, μια λαμαρίνα θα την κάνω παραβολική θα κολλήσω αλουμινοταινια για να αυξήσω την ανακλαστικότητα της και θα δειξει

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και μία λαμαρίνα στο πάτωμα , (τα πλαϊνά χωροταξικά χτυπάνε άσχημα ) αλλά αυτές οι λαμαρίνες  θα σε αποζημιώσουν ίσως σε ένα μήνα (αν τις αγοράσεις ) και σε 2 ώρες αν τύχει και τις βρεις πεταμένες . (ή μπορεί να καταστραφείς επειδή δεν συμπλήρωσες τις περσίδες )

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τελικά έφτιαξα αυτό το κάτοπτρο από δορυφορικό πιάτο , είχα δει βιντεάκια και κάποιοι τύποι  ψηνανε φαγητό με αυτό το σύστημα και πίνανε ούζο . Λίγο μπακαλιστικο αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι έχει αυξηθεί η απόδοση του ηλιακού , παραθέτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

Κυριακίδης (06-11-21)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Χα χα χα ωραίος , αλλά δεν είναι σωστά γιατί σκεπάζεις ήδη τον ηλιακό και είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο . Πρέπει να μην σκεπάζει ηλιακό.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzoL-Rjjg6A&t=309s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5CdNH3sQT0
15 εκατοστά λαμαρίνα στα όρθια πλαινά σημεία θα κάνουν πιο πολύ δουλειά . Σε καμιά περίπτωση μην το αφήσεις μόνιμα.
Αν δεις έντονα σημεία βρασμού να τα αφαιρέσεις αμέσως.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ήδη ζεματαει το νερό , θα το έχω μόνο τους χειμερινούς μήνες και θα χρησιμοποιώ και ζεστό νερό για το πλυντήριο , του θερμούς μήνες θα βγαίνει εκτός , μετά θα δοκιμάσω τα ανακλαστικά παραπετα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Χα χα χα ωραίος , αλλά δεν είναι σωστά γιατί σκεπάζεις ήδη τον ηλιακό και είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο . Πρέπει να μην σκεπάζει ηλιακό.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzoL-Rjjg6A&t=309s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5CdNH3sQT0
> 15 εκατοστά λαμαρίνα στα όρθια πλαινά σημεία θα κάνουν πιο πολύ δουλειά . Σε καμιά περίπτωση μην το αφήσεις μόνιμα.
> Αν δεις έντονα σημεία βρασμού να τα αφαιρέσεις αμέσως.


Πέτρο θα λειτουργήσει λες αυτό με τα παραπετα με λαμαρίνα; Αυτοί στα βιντεάκια εκμεταλλεύονται περισσότερο το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου, οι κατσαρόλες είναι μεσα σε γυάλινες προσθήκες , έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι ηλιακοί συλλέκτες λειτουργούν ως σημειακοι συγκεντρωτές φωτός που προσπίπτουν επάνω στους χαλκοσωλήνες(όπως βάζαμε μικροί φωτιά με τους μεγεθυντικους φακούς) παρά χρήση του φαινομένου του θερμοκηπίου.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για να πειστείς για τα παράπετα λαμαρίνας βρες ένα απλό δοχείο μονωμένο (έστω από ξύλο π.χ. συρτάρι) και στην αρχή καπάκωσε σκέτο με τζάμι , μέτρα την θερμοκρασία , αυτή θα είναι το πολύ 80-90 βαθμούς , αλλά με τα ανακλαστικά θα φτάσει στους 150 - 170 βαθμούς.
Λειτουργεί ως φαινόμενο θερμοκηπίου + μαύρες απορροφητικές βαφές στο εσωτερικό + μαύρα σκεύη + αντανάκλαση που μεγαλώνει την επιφάνεια 

Σε αντίθεση με το 1ο βίντεο του #37 όπου την λαμαρίνα την έβαλε σε γωνία 90 μοίρες (ναι σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ισχύει όταν το τζάμι του φούρνου είναι επίπεδο ) αλλά το σωστό είναι 40-45 μοίρες προς τα έξω όπως π.χ.
https://preparednessadvice.com/we-sp...solar-cooking/




> (όπως βάζαμε μικροί φωτιά με τους μεγεθυντικους φακούς)


 Καμμιά σχέση , το ίδιο είναι , όταν συγκεντρώνεις όλη την επιφάνεια σε ένα σημείο γίνεται ισχυρότερη απόδοση για το σημείο που κεντράρουν οι ακτίνες στην μικρή τελική επιφάνεια , αλλά και οι λαμαρίνες χωρίς απόλυτο κεντράρισμα ακτίνων του ήλιου σε αντιστοιχία είναι το ίδιο.

Μην βάλεις περισσότερο από 15 εκατοστά ύψος λαμαρίνας (σε αντίθεση με τα περίπου 40-50 εκατοστά ύψος στο παραπάνω link) αν θέλεις να μην βρεθεί η τάπα ασφαλείας του μπόιλερ στην ταράτσα του γείτονα. Και ποτέ μόνιμα ακόμη και τον χειμώνα.

----------

